# Moves are for n00bs 2012



## Erik (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm organizing another (small) competition on August 25 and 26 in Enschede, the Netherlands. Main focus of this competition is FMC! (probably 6 attempts if you make the finals!)
Such a competition just screams for an awesome name like 'Thinktank FMC' or whatever. Due to my ability of being not-original I was hoping you could help a little bit.

Also: you are more than welcome to give some tips for the competition. On saturday-evening there will be the possibility to stay in the (small) venue until about midnight and have a chat and drink with everyone!

I'm still trying to arrange some group-sleeping accommodation for little money. People from far away might be invited to my house ;-)

EDIT: REGISTRATION IS OPEN: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/...MovesN00bs2012


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 22, 2012)

Fewest-Move-A-Palooza!

Also, you should give out a prize for fewest moves for the total of all attempts (DNF counts as 50 or something like that).


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 22, 2012)

My fail-attempts at being original:
Movecount 2012
How Low Can You Go
Fancy Moves
Moves 2012
Show me your moves
Frikkies Mega Competion
Frikkies Mental Challenge
Frikkies Mega Challenge
Frikkies Move Challence
Frikkies Magic Challence (Do NOT have magic as side event but have Rob do some magic tricks)
Or something along these lines

BTW: Do you already know which “side” events you’re doing?
Apart from 3x3x3 to please the local crowd you might do some brainy stuff like BLD


----------



## Escher (Mar 22, 2012)

'God's Competition' 

Edit: also, 'Moves are for Noobs 2012'


----------



## mycube (Mar 22, 2012)

What about 'Brain Challenge 2012'? Then you could do BLD(and maybe 4x4, 5x5 BLD) as sideevent 
Other ideas:
Fewest Moves Championship 2012
Fewest Moves 2012
FMC 2012
FMC-Skills 2012
Enschede Open 2012 - Fewest Moves


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> BTW: Do you already know which “side” events you’re doing?
> Apart from 3x3x3 to please the local crowd you might do some brainy stuff like BLD


I think 6 hours of fmc is enough to kill most people's brains off...I'd rather just concentrate on the fmc, because I know what happens when people try to do bld with a tired brain (e.g. 5bld at Euros 2010)
I really hope I make it there, and I'll compete in whatever side events there are. Clock is always nice


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 22, 2012)

Escher said:


> 'Moves are for Noobs 2012'



Ding, ding; we have a winner!

We need 3x3x3 on saturday to lure people into the FMC web 
3x3x3 on Sunday (like it is typically done) doesn't allow 1-day visitors to do FMC

This competition must do all it can to spread the FMC love


----------



## Erik (Mar 22, 2012)

As side event there will of course be 3x3. The chances of having a BLD event are kinda small!
Don't know about the rest. The events do not necessarily have to be official. I'm thinking about stuff like:

TeamBLD
Pyraminx (everyone loves Pyraminx)
Head2head FMC (it's fun, will explain later)
etc

Cubenovice: err no, I'm not seeking a huge number of competitors. Limit will probably be 30, but it would certainly be nice to have some people who don't think it's a big deal if they don't make the finals. It would suck if for example Okayama would come and we all find good stuff in the first round and he would not make the finals (of course this is not very likely but you get the idea)


----------



## Henrik (Mar 22, 2012)

He will have feet as a main event! I know he will!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 22, 2012)

I would like to see an average fmc 2x2 (3 or 4) that the record on a 3x3 fmc simple only. The competition would'nt be more time consuming because it is out of the corner.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 22, 2012)

FMC 2012 (Fix My Cube) xD


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 22, 2012)

FMC Ladders? Wouldn't that be awesome?

Probably wouldn't work super well now that I think about it.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 22, 2012)

FMCube 2012?

That's my best.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 22, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> My fail-attempts at being original:
> Movecount 2012
> How Low Can You Go
> Fancy Moves
> ...



Man I thought I was going to be all original but you beat me to it. :C 

By far the best submission thus far.


----------



## Erik (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for suggestions guys! 
Personally I like 'Moves are for n00bs'  but no name is picked yet.

The venue is now settled, I'm still in the process of arranging some group-accomodation for sleeping. Who would be interested in sleeping in a cabin (15 people) and for how many nights?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 27, 2012)

FMC- Fried my cube xD.

Sounds fun! I might be on holiday that day. For only FMC I dont think I'll come but when 3-5 or 2-5 events are also included I will be there


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 27, 2012)

Less is More?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 27, 2012)

Finger tricks are for d*cks, but FMC is the way to be! haha


----------



## mycube (Mar 27, 2012)

Erik said:


> and for how many nights?


 
i´m thinking about staying till monday because it´s a longe way home and I maybe don´t want to stay in a train over the night.. so friday to monday = 3 nights


----------



## okayama (Mar 27, 2012)

I would definitely like to go! 

More easy-to-understand names:

Fewest Moves Challenge
FMC Champs
FMC Fantasistas
Personally I like the last one.

I think light events are preferable as side events, like pyraminx, clock, rather than heavy ones like big BLDs. (as Daniel suggested)


----------



## btm (Mar 28, 2012)

Some ideas for you to work with:

Move Madness
You Move You Lose 
Cube Golf
The Golf-thing may not be immediately obvious, but the main idea is the same as in golf: Get the job done using as few moves (or whatever term applies) as possible.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 28, 2012)

For some reason, I liked the "Move Count 2012", there will be more than just FMC. 

What about "Unorthodox Open 2012" or something? There will be stuff like teamBLD, H2H FMC, Feet, etc.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure if these have been done yet

Less is more
Most blanks wins
Six rounds of madness


----------



## IanTheCuber (Mar 28, 2012)

Losing Moves 2012
Subtract-A-Move 2012
Felik's Hates Moves 2012-right?


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cubing Quietly or Slow and Steady


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 28, 2012)

Silence Open


----------



## guusrs (Mar 28, 2012)

FMC World Record Attack Twente (FMC WRAT)



okayama said:


> I would definitely like to go!


You're welcome again!


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 28, 2012)

guusrs said:


> (FMC WRAT)



YUK...

For those that do not speak Dutch: wrat = wart


----------



## Stini (Mar 28, 2012)

It looks quite promising that I will be able to participate, but it's still too early to say anything final.

My suggestion for the name is Twente Slowcubing 2012.  Alternatively sub-Twente Open 2012 if you want to go for a lame pun.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 28, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> YUK...
> 
> For those that do not speak Dutch: wrat = wart


 
eeh, ok, what about WRAF (World Record Attack Fewest moves)


----------



## Erik (Mar 28, 2012)

hehehe ok i see there are plenty of options to choose from. I hope we can focus on the other stuff now, especially about sleeping and schedule.


----------



## Txarli (May 3, 2012)

Rubik's FMWC'12 

Fewest Moves World Championship


----------



## okayama (May 10, 2012)

Erik said:


> hehehe ok i see there are plenty of options to choose from. I hope we can focus on the other stuff now, especially about sleeping and schedule.


 
I'm now thinking of my schedule for this competition.

Arrival date is not fixed, but roughly I will arrive at Schiphol on Aug. 22 or 23.
After that go sightseeing somewhere and go to Enschede in the evening on Aug. 24.

Depature date is absolutely fixed, Aug. 27, since I have to go to an academic conference.
After the competition (Aug. 26) I maybe take the train 
Enschede 19:57 - 22:09 Schiphol
and stay at some hotel near the airport, and next day I will leave Holland.

I need a bed at least in 24th and 25th around the venue.
Is there anyone free and willing to go together before the competition?

EDIT: some additional ideas for the (simple) competition name:

Find your moves
Find your number
The latter one is the same meaning as "God's number".
For example 31, 35, 28, 29, 38, 32 = 38 is your number.
So it's a good idea to give an award for the shortest number during the 6 solves.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 11, 2012)

Registration for "Moves are for N00bs" is open now.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MovesN00bs2012

6 rounds of FMC!

Thanx Erik!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 11, 2012)

Registered!

Erik,
could you please put me on the sleeping-list?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried registering, but got an error with my WCA-ID filled in: [h=2]Er is een fout opgetreden[/h]Er zijn problemen met de volgende velden:


WCA ID is al gebruikt voor de registratie van een andere deelenemer

Since it says "(Als dit je eerste competitie is moet je dit veld leeg laten)" and this isn't exactly going to be my first competition I don't know what to do. Leaving it empty: no, because I am not a new user. Filling it: no, because it is already in use


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2012)

AvGalen said:


> I tried registering, but got an error with my WCA-ID filled in: *Er is een fout opgetreden*
> 
> Er zijn problemen met de volgende velden:
> 
> ...



I think I know what the problem is, I send you a PM.

EDIT: Actually your inbox is full, ima send you an Email instead.


----------



## irontwig (Jun 11, 2012)

How does accommodation work and is there anywhere one can crash on the 24th?


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 11, 2012)

I signed up! 
I'm not joining in the fewest moves though. I still need practice. 
I just hope that I get 1 sub _30_! And I hope to meet some cubers. ;D

Oh, maybe you should edit the first post with the link.


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2012)

Yay my suggestion got picked <3

Sorry I can't come though


----------



## mycube (Jun 11, 2012)

registered 

whats about accommodations? is there something cheap near the venue?  



Erik said:


> I'm still trying to arrange some group-sleeping accommodation for little money. People from far away might be invited to my house ;-)



do you have some informations for us about this?


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! Great name finally! Too bad that I cannot come. (I'm running on 26th in my own city.)
However I'm an FMC noob.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 24, 2012)

Any news on accommodations?


----------



## mycube (Jul 26, 2012)

same question from me.
can someone tell us which accommodation you booked?


----------



## mycube (Jul 31, 2012)

Booked my Room at the Hotel Restaurant Savenije Today. Its perfect. Just 400 m to the Venue! The nearest i found. Is someone Else there so we could meet friday and have a nice cubing evening.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 1, 2012)

Unfortunately not going to make that one. One it's too far away, and two I cannot stay away overnight.

Too bad, but have fun!


----------



## irontwig (Aug 15, 2012)

Psyched~


----------



## Erik (Aug 15, 2012)

We could surely use a few more competitors, if you need a place to stay you might be able to sleep at my place ;-)
http://cube.hackvalue.de/mn12/ for registration


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 16, 2012)

I just unregistered and now subject me to public flaming...
I was one of the FMC enthousiasts pushing for this comp to happen and now I’m not going.
Lately I’m just not enjoying FMC as much as I used to (note my absence in the online competitions) and decided to do N8W8 instead to have a go at big BLD.

Would love to compete with Guus and Okayama again and meet Irontwig but it will have to wait for another time.

Sorry guys


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I just unregistered and now subject me to public flaming...
> I was one of the FMC enthousiasts pushing for this comp to happen and now I’m not going.
> Lately I’m just not enjoying FMC as much as I used to (note my absence in the online competitions) and decided to do N8W8 instead to have a go at big BLD.
> 
> ...



sadface


----------



## Selkie (Aug 25, 2012)

Hope this comp goes well this weekend. If I had been as interested in FMC a couple of weeks earlier I would have arranged to come. Look forward to seeing the FMC scrambles


----------



## mycube (Aug 25, 2012)

my results for the first Round.
not happy about my first sub30-solution.. 


Spoiler: Scramble 1:



F D2 L' F2 D' R B R U R F' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U D B2 U'

my first try was this 2x2x2:
on inverse: R' F' L' B' U' B2
after 25 minutes of trying i changed some moves:
inverser: L' R' F' B' U' B2
easy linear solution:
D' F' D2 R D' 
U' L' U2 L
Switch to normal:
F U' F' U F L F2 R' F L' F' R F - LL-Skip - yeah i know it's no good first sub30.

Solution:
F U' F' U F L F2 R' F L' F' R F L' U2 L U D R' D2 F D B2 U B F R L - 28 Moves and with Tomoaki Okayama together the first place in the first Round.





Spoiler: Scramble 2:



D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 L' B D2 B' U' B R2
to much possibilities

easiest 2x2x2: F2 D B2 R
my try was:
Premove: U2
R2 U L'
Switch to inverse: L2 D' L2 U B U
found, tried 25 minutes, was not able to find it, found it again, wrote it wrong down, was not able to find it again -.-, found and wrote down. 

=> DNF





Spoiler: Scramble 3:



U2 D B U R2 B' D' L' D2 F R F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U'
some fun-things in there.
my Solution:
F2 D R2 B2 R2 B' - 2x2x2
D F' D' L (Premoves: F' L2) - two other 1x2x2
F U F' U2 L' U' L U
Switch to inverse: L' F L' (undo the previous premoves)
Switch to normal: L' U L F U2 F2

Solution to L5C:
F2 D R2 B2 R2 B' D F' D' L2 U L F U2 F' L F' . L
. = F' : L B2 L' F L B2 L'
: = F' L2 F R F' L2 F R'

Solution:
F2 D R2 B2 R2 B' D F' D' L2 U L F U2 F' L F L2 F R F' L2 F R' L B2 L' F L B2 - 30 Moves
optimal insertions would be with 5 move Cancellation. but the first one would have 2 move cancellation. so i was not able to find this insertions. i'm not happy about this because i expected something better for an 18 move Skelleton to L5C.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the scrambles mycube, appreciated. with these three and the one posted from N8W8, that's my Sunday entertainment sorted


----------



## mycube (Aug 26, 2012)

Back to the hotel.
that are the final-scrambles: hat just a lot of fails.



Spoiler: Scramble 1:



U2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D F2 L F D B' R' B L2 R2 U2 L U

Erik found a 24, lucky.

me DNFed





Spoiler: Scramble 2:



B L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F L2 D' F' R' U L2 B2 F' L B' R F'

34, nothing to tell about.

Tomoaki found a 28.





Spoiler: Scramble 3:



U B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F' U R2 D' L' B U2 F L R'

My start: F R D' B2 D

Extended to a 2x2x3:
F R D' B2 F2 D2 L D R' F' R

needed 35 minutes to find this:
F R D' B2 F2 D2 L D *U2* R' F' R *U'*
F2L-1 in 13 Moves.
Finish: F' L' F L'

Solution zu L5C:
F R . D' B2 F2 D2 L D U2 R' F' R U' F' L' F L'
. = R U R' D2 R U' R' : D2
: = L2 D' R' D L2 D' R D

found this insertions. and they are optimal -.- just 3 moves cancellation..

this would be the solution:
F R2 U R' D2 R U' R' L2 D' R' D L2 D' R D2 B2 F2 D2 L D U2 R' F' R U' F' L' F L'

i think i just made a mistake while writting the solution down and i was to stupid to find it in the last 3 minutes.


----------



## Erik (Aug 26, 2012)

Results will be up soon. Small summary:
FMC
1. me 24 (a bit lucky... ahem)
2. Tomoaki 27
3. Guus and Sébastien 31

Oh I won 3x3 with 9.33 average: 8.38, 10.40, 10.56, 9.21, 7.72.

6 hours of FMC  (and a bit of flooding in the venue....)


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you post the scramble and the solution for the 24 pls?


----------



## mycube (Aug 26, 2012)

i gave already the scramble.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 26, 2012)

Erik said:


> 1. me 24 (a bit lucky... ahem)



Wooooh 24!


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 26, 2012)

mycube said:


> i gave already the scramble.


Oh thanks, I forgot about that comment


----------



## okayama (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for fast uploading. 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/2347

But the link of my name (Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)) points wrongly to Henrik Buus Aagaard.

All scrambles & my solutions were posted in the FMC thread.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2012)

okayama said:


> Thanks for fast uploading.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/2347
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## okayama (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks. 

Could I see the results of unofficial events, especially Team Blind anywhere?


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 28, 2012)

planned to attach you the results but for some reason the popup remains empty, sorry.

Edit: https://rapidshare.com/files/2334802048/MN12_unofficial_results.xlsx


----------



## irontwig (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a big deal, but it says that my third FMC solve was a DNS when it was a DNF.


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 28, 2012)

fixed.


----------

